
We Asked 100 People to Draw Famous Logos from Memory. Here Is What They Drew - petewailes
https://magazine.adler.co.uk/promotional-idea/we-asked-100-people-to-draw-famous-logos-from-memory-here-is-what-they-drew/
======
ksaj
There is a problem with the results. It can be best demonstrated by looking at
what people came up with for the Lego logos, and compare with this:
[https://www.logodesignlove.com/lego-
logo](https://www.logodesignlove.com/lego-logo) . You can see more than a few
of the old logos categorized in the "Least Accurate" area of the memorized
interpretations. For example, the pure black block letter one, and the red
block letters on yellow background. I'd suggest this shows very high accuracy,
since those people are accurately remembering logos from the 40's.

Still, its an interesting study. Too bad the results are less accurate than
the participant's memories.

------
RegnisGnaw
Both X and Y axis are "Least Accurate to Most Accurate", what's the
difference?

~~~
ksaj
Think of it as a bell curve by drawing a line diagonally through most/most and
least/least. There are only a few totally wrong interpretations, and a small
handful of completely accurate ones. But in the middle, there are many more
people who "sorta" remember the logos.

~~~
RegnisGnaw
So if I'm understanding correctly, then what's the difference between (X,Y)
being (least,most) and (most,least). Whats the criteria for the former vs
latter?

~~~
ksaj
I suspect they would have a room full of folks grading each one semi-
arbitrarily based on a picture of one version of the logo. You'll notice they
did tally percentages of specific flaws. And indeed it is those very flaws
that I point out in another comment here, because it is clear the "judges"
only had one specific version of a logo in mind to compare with. A LOT of the
examples people drew up are actually faithful to existing versions of the
logos.

Eg: They faulted some for not having the word PUMA with the jumping cat logo.
But many of the Puma sports shirts do only have the jumping cat on them, as do
at least one pair of their shoes. They faulted another one for having the cat
jumping in the wrong direction. Here's a single photo showing BOTH of these
supposedly incorrect logo memories: [https://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Puma-Men-Tee-
Sports-Training-foo...](https://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Puma-Men-Tee-Sports-
Training-football-Running-GYM-T-Shirt-Crew-Neck-Drycell-/112320007537)

~~~
RegnisGnaw
Thank you. I didn't even think of the logo variations, just the graph was
confusing to me.

~~~
ksaj
I personally think the whole thing was bad science. The graph with arbitrary
"data" just adds to the overall effect.

The only result I think that would be valid from this, is that when asked
about remembering logos, people are not mind readers. They do remember logos
quite accurately for the most part, but what they remember is not necessarily
the specific one the questioner remembers.

I think both the links (Lego and Puma) I posted demonstrate this, while
interesting enough, was pretty much a fluff article with very little
scientific merit. Unless you were studying bias - then there's a whole lot of
stuff worth studying in it.

------
astrikos
This is really delightful! Some people are so spot on!

------
maxmaher
I'm honestly impressed by the accuracy

